# Great news on the home front



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband and I made an offer on a great home and property today. The sellers accepted the offer with no issues. Hopefully everything else will go as planned and we will be moving into a more secure and spacious place for prepping.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome - good luck!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Great news!!!
Once you get settled in please let us know how many of us can move in with you!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

congrats !


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Congrats! When is the inspection? You meat be so excited!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

mma800 said:


> Congrats! When is the inspection? You meat be so excited!


:melikey:

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

congrats good luck and happy preping


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats and good luck! I wish you all well!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds great!! I am happy for you.
Would you be so kind as to send me a general description and price?

I am toying with doing same but have no idea what I can afford


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

congrats and happy prepping


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably a just-in-time purchase. Things are going down-hill at a record pace.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck!! Sound very promising.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

mma800 said:


> Congrats! When is the inspection? You meat be so excited!


Excited meat? TMI


----------

